# AccuCraft Royal Hudson finally arrove!



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! It's just like you Brits to leave us in anticipation. [Edited by moderator. inappropriate comment][/i] Obviously, we shall not be satisfied (and thus will continue to pester you) until you have given us a thorough briefing including pictures of the actual model! This "request", of course, is meant only in the most respecful and conciliatory of tones. We await your report with baited breath!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh....sounds good! Look'n forward to it!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

Keep it on topic of the Royal Hudson and nothing else, please!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

PIctures TAC!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/05/2009 6:05 AM


The few other minor things can be dealt with via e-mail to Cliff, and have been. 
 
 
tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
 
  
 
      


Mr. Foley,
Please let us know what these minor things were so that we Royal Hudson owners can all be prepared to look for them in case they effect out locos.
Or was this things broken during shipment?
Regards
David leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Terry. So happy that your engine has arrived. Sounds like this engine may be Accucraft's best to date. Have fun. 
_[Edited by moderator. inappropriate link]_


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

Seems that some cannot understand a polite request to keep things on topic of the Royal Hudson, the next step is a locked topic.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 03/05/2009 7:00 PM
Posted By tacfoley on 03/05/2009 6:05 AM


The few other minor things can be dealt with via e-mail to Cliff, and have been. 


tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/






Mr. Foley,
Please let us know what these minor things were so that we Royal Hudson owners can all be prepared to look for them in case they effect out locos.
Or was this things broken during shipment?
Regards
David leech,
Delta, Canada


Dear Mr Leech - remember you twisted my arm, but since the 'minor problems' have been well-sorted out, thanks to Messrs Cliff AccuCraft and Alan Wright et al - here they are/were -

Item the First - My loco arrived in totally perfect condition in every respect, after coming from China to California, thence to North West Oregon, and back over the entire USA, the Atlantic Ocean, to [eventually] be dumped in return for vast amount of excise duty, in front of my mud hut by the creek. Nothing was bent, broken, distorted, or in any way, place or form where it should not have been, thanks mainly to the often-noted 'mummification' used by AMMC to seal up their products. 

Item the Second - the entire cab area of MY particular loco was swathed in soggy, alcohol-soaked wrapping tissue - something that owes NOTHING to me celebrating on opening it up. I was almost laid out by the strength of the stuff, maybe because I not a drinker, and had to knock a hole in the mud-wall of the hut to enable the fumes to ecape. I mention this mainly because the beef with the US TSA seems to revolve around the limitations of transporting alcohol or gas-fired model steam locos by air these days, and sending even a a new model that smells like a 'shiner's cabin' might cause a few problems. Certainly, the stuff that I could smell would probalby have laid out a lesser man or sniffer dog. I think it may have been the final pre-shipment toast given to my particular loco, since it has been the subject of many a whinge over the last couple of years, and they were simply happy to see it go - rather like launching a ship with a bottle of champagne. Whatever the stuff was, I have come across local 'shine' that was considerably less potent...perhaps they should market it as a sideline as 'Old Dirigible' or somesuch name. 

Item the Third - the wick material, called Super Wick, arrived in a separate bag for you, the new owner, to install. This is not too much of a hassle, providing you have the instructions, which brings me nicely on to...

Item the Fourth - no instructions. 

and to Item the Fifth, and last - the tools, consisting of a couple of teeny hex wrenches familiar to those of us with AccuCraft products, a rather battered blue plastic handled nut-driver and another all-metal version of the same thing, were lying loose in the loco box. I only found the smaller of the two wrenches because it was stuck to the generous swathe of heavy duty Scotch tape so beloved by our BMMC loco builders and packers. The usual couple of plastic syringes and a teeny bag of bolts were all that were in a shredded plastic bag - the bottom having been torn out somehow, releasing all the other items...... Since the outers were still vacuum-sealed, I cannot blame HM Customs & Excise here, so it must remain a mystery.

Apart from those minor niggles, none of which took away the excitement and pleasure that can be obtained from opening up something long awaited, yesterday was a VERY good day.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's such a great looking engine. I'm jealous and I'd like to see some pics and video


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems our moderator is enjoying his power over the people as much as Obama is spending our money.... sad to see our freedoms reduced by a few 

Tac, your second item is interesting in reference to the US TSA.... 

Steve S. if you would be so kind, could you email me the link the moderator removed from your post as "inappropriate"? BTW don't feel slighted, he removed my first post entirely hehe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Keeping the topic on track....

David
Did you have any complete your Hudson with a spot of paint along with any other minor changes?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

...and to Item the Fifth, and last - the tools, consisting of a couple of teeny hex wrenches familiar to those of us with AccuCraft products, a rather battered blue plastic handled nut-driver and another all-metal version of the same thing, were lying loose in the loco box.  I only found the smaller of the two wrenches because it was stuck to the generous swathe of heavy duty Scotch tape so beloved by our BMMC loco builders and packers.  The usual couple of plastic syringes and a teeny bag of bolts were all that were in a shredded plastic bag - the bottom having been torn out somehow, releasing all the other items......  Since the outers were still vacuum-sealed, I cannot blame HM Customs & Excise here, so it must remain a mystery.
 
Apart from those minor niggles, none of which took away the excitement and pleasure that can be obtained from opening up something long awaited, yesterday was a VERY good day.[end quote]
 





Strange, my Hudson also arrived with the bag of tools and screws torn open.  I don't know if I lost anything since there is no packing list of what should be in the bag.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By k5pat on 03/06/2009 8:22 AM
...and to Item the Fifth, and last - the tools, consisting of a couple of teeny hex wrenches familiar to those of us with AccuCraft products, a rather battered blue plastic handled nut-driver and another all-metal version of the same thing, were lying loose in the loco box. I only found the smaller of the two wrenches because it was stuck to the generous swathe of heavy duty Scotch tape so beloved by our BMMC loco builders and packers. The usual couple of plastic syringes and a teeny bag of bolts were all that were in a shredded plastic bag - the bottom having been torn out somehow, releasing all the other items...... Since the outers were still vacuum-sealed, I cannot blame HM Customs & Excise here, so it must remain a mystery.

Apart from those minor niggles, none of which took away the excitement and pleasure that can be obtained from opening up something long awaited, yesterday was a VERY good day.[end quote]






Strange, my Hudson also arrived with the bag of tools and screws torn open. I don't know if I lost anything since there is no packing list of what should be in the bag.

I'd guess that the missing packing list was one of the first things that fell out...










tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

It willl have to wait a little while before I can post anything on Youtube, since for some reason my new PC stops sending stuff upline any bigger than a couple of seconds....one brave soul with sixteen cars [Alan knows who he is, no doubt] has offered the use of his track and train for me to haul around - an offer I'm tempted to take up on.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.orgc/ 

Terry,
Follow the link below for a Youtube clip of the prototype Royal Hudson running with 8 of our cars in late 2006 on curves of 20 foot radius. Twenty cars would not be a problem even on a tighter track. We also had trouble uploading at the time and Geoff Calver was kind enough to oblige.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fc0ijEDgxI

Regards
Alan


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

This from tac.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Tac, 


Nice loco! But where are the 12 coaches for the train?





















Its got to have something to pull, and looking at one of the videos on one of them, it will easily take 12 at the back of the tender









Yup, I can guess that train will cost more than the loco!!!







But the thouight is there.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi tac,
Where can one of these be got in the UK


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks tac I got your PM, I would very much like to see it and will be at the G1MRA AGM see you there!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have now run out of kidneys to sell, and since I have no hair to speak off, wigs are out, too. I would sell my knowledge, but that's all used up anyhow, and as for selling my wit, well, that was never on the cards.

Terry, you always crack me up.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac,
You mention building a box for your Royal Hudson.
Well here is my new and improved Hot Loco Carrier and Box for my Royal Hudson.
The idea is that I found my original Hot Loco Carrier had a couple of shortcomings. I used to drape an old towel over the engine and tender to keep it from getting scratched, but it still would allow the loco to rock side to side, and then also I couldn't open up the cab of my Royal Hudson, because the handle got in the way.
So here we have the new version.
Photo 1: To carry the loco around in the car, the protective 1/4" ply cover is on.









 
Photo 2: The handle is long so that it is easy to balance a long loco. The handle is held on to the base by four plastic buckle clips.









 
Photo 3: With the handle off the box has a flat top in case you need to pack stuff on top in the car and the handle gets in the way.









 
Photo 4: The clips on each end hold the 'clam shell' cover together. The cover can then be hinged open on the 'lift off' hinges. The foam is placed so that it will hold the loco tight enough to stop it from moving.









 
Photo 5: The covers can be removed at any time from just open, to fully open. They just slide to one side to unhinge them.









 
Photo 6: The handle can then be reattached so that the loco can be carried to and from the track.









 
Photo 7: The loco is attached to a coupler at the tender end. The dowel is to lift up the rear of the carrier, and is connected by a piece of string to prevent loss.









 
Photo 8: With the rear lifted up, the front end chamfers blend in with the track.









 
Photo 9: The loco can then be uncoupled and will roll onto the track.









 
Photo 10: When the engine is in place on the carrier, the handle can be removed so that the cab can be opened should you need to work on the loco.









 
Photo 11: And with the handles removed they can be stacked. Especially useful for when in the car










All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/07/2009 6:15 AM
OK, Mr Leech - I'll bite.
 
1.  Where do you get the light alloy channel?
 
2.  Where do you get the plastic buckles?
 
3. Where on earth do you get the spare couplings? 
 
Over here I wouldn't have the faintest idea where to start to make a beautiful carrier like that.
 
Thanks for the piccies, anyhow.
 
Best
 
tac
www.ovgrs.org 
 
 


Well Tac,
1. I would try a metal supply store like Metals4U.
2. I get mine at a camping supply store.
3. Its just a Kadee coupler, but Accucraft are supposed to be making theirs available.
There you are, now you can get started.
Regards
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/07/2009 10:21 AM
Uh, right.









1. We don't have stores like Metals4U here in my part of the UK [a bit like Albania, but flatter, and not so friendly]. In fact, I don't think we have a store like Metals4U anywhere in the entire United Kingdom.

2. I CAN buy buckles like that at a 'camping supply store' but they come with pants attached.

3. I gave up trying to find Kadee couplers here years ago - that's have to wait until next time I'm in their part of Oregon later this year...

Well, I DO have the loco, so that's a start, I guess.

I hafta say that it looks just great and is VERY workmanlike and effective - you wouldn't have any dimensional data, would you?

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


Hi Tac,

Hobby's sell some bits for cases, have a look under Materials Box fixtures at http://www.hobby.co.uk/; there are catches but not the plastic ones alas, and some handles.

I can get Kadee couplings from Bay Models, at Carnforth: which will require a phone call, he is a bit slow re e-mails, my last (a couple of weeks ago )were 830's at £7 per pair. For the 'ally' angle B&Q may be able to supply from their bits range - I use the plastuc stuff ob buildings and noted the 'ally' range but not the sizes! 

David also sent me a note in reply to my questions direct - he has said that I can put it up here - so here it is from his note - Thanks David,



The aluminum angle is 2" on the bottom, and 1 1/2" on the sides and 1/8" thickness.


For the Royal Hudson, i had to make it 37" long The plate that holds them together is 30' long and the chamfer needs to be about 5".


I just use a router on a router table with a 1/2" diameter cutter with lots of cutting fluid to cut the chamfer.


The trick is to NOT make it too thin at the end or the aluminum becomes a little weak to take the weight of an engine when the back end of the carrier is lifted.
The attached is one that I made for someone in the UK that is my 'normal' Hot Loco Carrier that is without a box, and folding handles for storage when not in use. Pieces of wood are held behind the clamps on the sides to hold the loco in place. Works with buffers, not too well with bufferless locos.

There are 3 extra photos as well: I have reduced them so they will load straight in.


David's original posting is at the following link, which is also very helpful - 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/67537/Default.aspx#67554


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

We always make a transport and storage box for my locomotives and my own coaches / cars. I have attached a few pictures to show some of the details. They are made from "Baltic Plywood" which is supplied in various common thicknesses and the standard sheets are 5 feet square. The plywood is finer than most and is sometimes refered to as Modellers Baltic Plywood. The fittings can be bought at most hardware stores here in Canada or by mail order from Lee Valley Tools http://www.leevalley.com/ 
Once the outside box is comlete I hand it over to my wife who stains and varnishes the outside before lining the inside. The box is sized so that when lined with 1 inch lining of foam on the sides, ends and top the loco is gently secured. After Phyl has glued in the foam she then attaches the velvet material to the box which allows it to move over the foam without becoming tight. After a couple of days the loco seats itself into the foam as can be seen.
For coaches / cars we make a series of boxes that stack coaches 4 wide and 3 layers high. Each layer is attached to the one above using similar clasps to those on the loco boxes. Boxes are varnished and lined in a similar maner.










Royal Hudson Box (No carrying handle because of weight of loco)



















Mallard and Flying Scotsman boxes


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Gentlemen, 

Very enjoyable thread. Beautiful workmanship be it the transport cases or the loco's themselves. 

Regards, 


gg


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

David and all 
nice job on the new carrier 
See you in Portland 
jim


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anybody have pictures of this type of a box with the locomotive removed? I would like to see how you keep the two aluminum angle channels together, and how do they hold the weight of the locomotive and still be so low profile that you can place it on the track.

I would like to build something like this before I take my K36 to a track. I would love to see more pictures of this or similar designs so that I can make one this weekend! ;-)

Thank you!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure this is what you are looking for but I've built a variety of carriers for taking locos to tracks. Not sophisticated and every one is different but they do the job for me. I use 1" or 1.5" aluminium angle and hold them together with two or three 3/16" strips. I glue (epoxy) and screw and it seems to manage the weight easily. 

























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Gigawat,
Here are a couple of detail shots of my carriers.
As you can see, there are many ways to make them.
I use an aluminum sheet that stops about 7 inches short of the front end to hold the channels together.
This is screwed in from underneath, and the pointed ends of the screws cut off so that you can't catch your fingers on them. 
The end few inches of the channel is chamfered underneath to allow it to fit between the rails, and also to allow the least amount of 'bump' as possible.
Good luck with your build.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Also, on locos that have suitable couplers, I mount a coupler on the back end of the carrier to hold the loco in.
The dowel on the string is to 'lift' the back end of the box to allow the loco to be rolled on and off.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 12 Apr 2012 12:28 AM 
Also, on locos that have suitable couplers, I mount a coupler on the back end of the carrier to hold the loco in.
The dowel on the string is to 'lift' the back end of the box to allow the loco to be rolled on and off.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

